# Magnesium



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

If anyone out there has sensitivity to light or loud noises, Magnesium might be a good option. I have been taking it and reading a lot of research about it.

-Zach


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I take 250mg every night with calcium 1000mg mixed in one tablet, and it is great for anxiety. I take it before i go to bed because it helps relax the muscles and supposedly helps promote sleep.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool!! Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Fluke said:


> I take 250mg every night with calcium 1000mg mixed in one tablet, and it is great for anxiety. I take it before i go to bed because it helps relax the muscles and supposedly helps promote sleep.


I am going to get some more calcium tonight at the store. I have been having trouble sleeping.


----------



## adamadimos (Mar 11, 2011)

Magnesium is very useful to provide relief of constipation. High content of magnesium has been found to alleviate. In fact, the only mixture of water and magnesium is not enough for relief. Magnesium makes our body strong and powerful.


----------

